# Certifications



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

So what certifications does everyone have? I personaly have CompTIA'S A+, CNA 4.11, and a bunch of BrainBench (before they went to pay) some eCertifications, some HP Printers, one for MedMaster (software program), a USB Diploma from StarTech.com, and some from Microsofts Reseller program. I think that is it. I plan on getting the Network+ and Inet+ sometime this year. 

Do you pay for your certifications or does your work. We are a small company so the best I can hope for is a raise when I get the big certifications.


----------

